# Deutsche Brandungsanglertage in Heiligenhafen - auch offen für VDSF-Mitglieder!



## xbxmxnn (29. Oktober 2012)

Am Wochenende 16.-18. November 2012 richtet der DMV in Heiligenhafen die Deutschen Brandungsanglertage aus; die Melde- und Einzahlungsfrist wurde nun auf den 9. November verlängert, und neu: es dürfen sich auch Mitglieder von VDSF-Vereinen anmelden und als Einzelstarter teilnehmen!

Den Link mit der Ausschreibung findet Ihr hier: http://www.deutscher-meeresangler-v...reibung+Deutsche+Brandungsanglertage+2012.pdf

Bei Fragen, Sorgen, Nöten oder Anregungen wendet Euch gerne über den Kontakt-Button an den DMV, direkt an den Brandungsreferenten oder einfach an mich, ich leite dann weiter!


----------



## xstsxxfxn (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Brandungsanglertage in Heiligenhafen - auch offen für VDSF-Mitglieder!*

Auf der DMV Seite findet sich folgende Nachricht:

*Deutsche Brandungsanglertage offen für VDSF-Mitglieder*


NEU: Mitglieder von VDSF-Vereinen können sich jetzt als Einzelstarter für die Deutschen Brandungsanglertage am 16./17. November 2012 in Heiligenhafen anmelden; dazu wurde der Melde- und Einzahlschluss verlängert bis 9.11., das Meldeformular und die entsprechende Ausschreibung finden sich unter 'Termine und Ausschreibungen'

Ich hoffe das viele Meeresangler aus dem VDSF diese Möglichkeit nutzen um auf Anglerseite ein Stück näher zusammen zu rücken.
Gruß
Ostseefan


----------



## heini mück (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Brandungsanglertage in Heiligenhafen - auch offen für VDSF-Mitglieder!*

Echt traurig und ein offenbarungseid seitens des DMV.
Dann sollte der DMV den anstand haben und deren Mitglieder die Beiträge zurückzahlen den fast alle sind auch im VDSF.
Ich kann nur sagen das dieses gegenüber der DMV-Mitglieder meiner meinung nicht OK ist kopfschüttel kein wunder euch laufen immer mehr leute weg.#q#q#q


----------



## a.bu (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Brandungsanglertage in Heiligenhafen - auch offen für VDSF-Mitglieder!*



heini mück schrieb:


> Echt traurig und ein offenbarungseid seitens des DMV.
> Dann sollte der DMV den anstand haben und deren Mitglieder die Beiträge zurückzahlen den fast alle sind auch im VDSF.
> Ich kann nur sagen das dieses gegenüber der DMV-Mitglieder meiner meinung nicht OK ist kopfschüttel kein wunder euch laufen immer mehr leute weg.#q#q#q




Sehe ich nicht so, mit der Verschmelzung der beiden Verbände werden die Veranstaltungen ohnehin im nächsten Jahr zusammen gelegt(in welcher Form auch immer). Wenn sich der DMV schon in diesem Jahr entschließt, im VDSF organisierten Anglern die Möglichkeit der Teilnahme zu geben,begrüße ich persönlich das sehr. Ob jemand im DMV,DAV oder VDSF organisiert ist,ist doch völlig egal wichtig ist die gemeinsame Freude am Brandungsangeln mit gleichgesinnten. Die Fusion wird kommen und jetzt gilt es Vorbehalte abzubauen und gemeinsam einen neuen Start in die Zukunft zu wagen. Wer also als VDSF Brandungsangler Lust auf zwei Tage(je 6Stunden) angeln hat, ist herzlich willkommen, wir freuen uns auf Euch !!!

Viele Grüße

Andreas Burkhardt


----------



## heini mück (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Brandungsanglertage in Heiligenhafen - auch offen für VDSF-Mitglieder!*



a.bu schrieb:


> wichtig ist die gemeinsame Freude am Brandungsangeln mit gleichgesinnten. Die Fusion wird kommen und jetzt gilt es Vorbehalte abzubauen und gemeinsam einen neuen Start in die Zukunft zu wagen. Wer also als VDSF Brandungsangler Lust auf zwei Tage(je 6Stunden) angeln hat, ist herzlich willkommen, wir freuen uns auf Euch !!!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Andreas Burkhardt



Das sehe ich auch so, ist auch richtig nur giebt das den anstoß im nächsten jahr aus dem DMV auszutreten da ich ja eh alles mitangeln kann.
ich bin in beiden verbänden im nächsten jahr garantiert nicht mehr im DMV.


----------



## doc040 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Brandungsanglertage in Heiligenhafen - auch offen für VDSF-Mitglieder!*



a.bu schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so, mit der Verschmelzung der beiden Verbände werden die Veranstaltungen ohnehin im nächsten Jahr zusammen gelegt(in welcher Form auch immer). Wenn sich der DMV schon in diesem Jahr entschließt, im VDSF organisierten Anglern die Möglichkeit der Teilnahme zu geben,begrüße ich persönlich das sehr. Ob jemand im DMV,DAV oder VDSF organisiert ist,ist doch völlig egal wichtig ist die gemeinsame Freude am Brandungsangeln mit gleichgesinnten. Die Fusion wird kommen und jetzt gilt es Vorbehalte abzubauen und gemeinsam einen neuen Start in die Zukunft zu wagen. Wer also als VDSF Brandungsangler Lust auf zwei Tage(je 6Stunden) angeln hat, ist herzlich willkommen, wir freuen uns auf Euch !!!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Andreas Burkhardt


Moin,moin es würden viel mehr Leute zu euren Veranstaltungen kommen ,wenn nicht soviel Geheimniskrämereien ,Cliquenwirtschaft,und vor allen Dingen eure komischen Überkopfwürfe angesagt wären. Alle die das nicht verstehen können, guckt doch mal eure Würmer an.#d Mfg doc 040


----------



## heini mück (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Brandungsanglertage in Heiligenhafen - auch offen für VDSF-Mitglieder!*



doc040 schrieb:


> Moin,moin es würden viel mehr Leute zu euren Veranstaltungen kommen ,wenn nicht soviel Geheimniskrämereien ,Cliquenwirtschaft, und vor allen Dingen eure komischen Überkopfwürfe angesagt wären. Alle die das nicht verstehen können, guckt doch mal eure Würmer an.#d Mfg doc 040


das mit der cliquenwirtschaft ok das mag vielleicht sein aber mit den überkopfwürfe ist doch quatsch oder wie ist das gemeint?


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Brandungsanglertage in Heiligenhafen - auch offen für VDSF-Mitglieder!*

will auch im dmv .


----------



## heini mück (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Brandungsanglertage in Heiligenhafen - auch offen für VDSF-Mitglieder!*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> will auch im dmv .



melde dich doch an zu der Deutschen Meisterschaft.


----------



## VC1 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Brandungsanglertage in Heiligenhafen - auch offen für VDSF-Mitglieder!*

(doc040) kannst Du mal erklären, was Du uns unterstellen möchtest?  Du kannst Dir gerne meine Würmer auf der Veranstaltung anschauen! Die Würmer habe ich eigenhändig aus der Ostsee geholt und ich wohne ca. 100km davon entfernt.  Weiterhin zeigt mir Deine Aussage, dass Du von Veranstaltungen leider nicht so viel Ahnung haben kann.  Der Wurfstiel ist deswegen vorgegeben, weil Du damit keinen Angler neben Dir gefährdest oder möchtest Du einen verunglückten Schleuderwurf Deinem Angelnachbarn an den Kopf werfen? Wir haben immer eine super harmonische Veranstaltung, wo jeder herzlich aufgenommen wird.  Es ist kaum einer dabei, der einem nicht bereitwillig Informationen gibt, man muss nur Fragen!  Ich für mein Teil, würde mich freuen, ein paar neue Gesichter zu sehen! Gruß Volker


----------



## dorschman (1. November 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Brandungsanglertage in Heiligenhafen - auch offen für VDSF-Mitglieder!*

wir muessen aufpassen das die Diskussion nicht wieder 
Laichdorschniveau erreicht !

@doc040
wenn du planst dich als Brandungsangler weiterzuentwickeln
ist die Teilnahme an solchen Veranstaltungen durchaus hilfreich !

Beim privaten Brandungsangeln ist man oft dazu geneigt den bequemsten 
Weg zu gehen (nicht so weit laufen ... nicht voll in den Wind)

während du bei den Veranstaltungen lernen musst auf einem zugewiesenen
Angelplatz mit den dort gegebenen Bedingungen fertig zu werden. 
Bedingungen denen man privat sonst eher aus dem Weg geht.

Aber gerade dieser Sado / Maso Faktor wenn du zum Beisiel das erste mal 
mit vollen Gepaeck in Altenteil vom Parkplatz links hoch bis zu den Fischernetzen gelaufen bist und schon aus allen Poren dampfst bevor du ueberhaupt angefangen hast zu Angeln macht fuer mich einen Teil der Faszination beim Brandungsangeln aus.

Auf dem Rueckweg zum Parkplatz verflucht man Gott und die Welt !
spürt selbst am Montag noch jeden Knochen vom Angeln

aber trotzdem faehrt man am schon am naechsten Samstag wieder los  

Gruss 
Dorschman


----------



## degl (1. November 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Brandungsanglertage in Heiligenhafen - auch offen für VDSF-Mitglieder!*

@Dorschman,

dazu muß ich aber nun auch nicht an einer "Veranstalltung" teilnehmen........................weiterentwickeln geht auch so

gruß degl


----------



## doc040 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Brandungsanglertage in Heiligenhafen - auch offen für VDSF-Mitglieder!*

Hallo Dorschmann,es geht nicht um die Entwicklung,es geht bei mir immer noch um den Spassfaktor. Der Spassfaktor wird nicht durchs weitlaufen eingeschränkt,ich gehe auch gerne mit vollem Gepäck am Huk angeln! Es geht um was ganz anderes. Denn die Rede ist auch nicht ums lernen,das können wir sowieso von unseren Nachbarn auf der grossen Insel am besten,oder wo glaubst du kommen Cascade,Impact shield,die ausgetüffetelten Montagen her. Ich sprach vom Überkopfwurfzwang,sowie von Geheimniskrämerei. Und darum gehts. Bevor Ihr euch grossartig aufregt,erzählt mir doch warum es in jedem anderen Land möglich ist aufbauend zu werfen und in Deutschland nicht? Und genau das ist der Punkt mit den Würmern und Co. Mfg doc040


----------



## doc040 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Brandungsanglertage in Heiligenhafen - auch offen für VDSF-Mitglieder!*



VC1 schrieb:


> (doc040) kannst Du mal erklären, was Du uns unterstellen möchtest?  Du kannst Dir gerne meine Würmer auf der Veranstaltung anschauen! Die Würmer habe ich eigenhändig aus der Ostsee geholt und ich wohne ca. 100km davon entfernt.  Weiterhin zeigt mir Deine Aussage, dass Du von Veranstaltungen leider nicht so viel Ahnung haben kann.  Der Wurfstiel ist deswegen vorgegeben, weil Du damit keinen Angler neben Dir gefährdest oder möchtest Du einen verunglückten Schleuderwurf Deinem Angelnachbarn an den Kopf werfen? Wir haben immer eine super harmonische Veranstaltung, wo jeder herzlich aufgenommen wird.  Es ist kaum einer dabei, der einem nicht bereitwillig Informationen gibt, man muss nur Fragen!  Ich für mein Teil, würde mich freuen, ein paar neue Gesichter zu sehen! Gruß Volker


Moin VC1 schön das Ihr Würmer aus der Ostsee holt,aber leider muss ich dich mit Veranstaltungen enttäuschen,da weiss ich sehr gut Bescheid,ich hab selber welche mitgemacht. Bloss einige Angler fahren zur Veranstaltung mit Tüten wo Fische drin sind(Netzabdruck) und behaupten Sie gefangen zu haben, der nächste muss tunken, um sich zu behaupten und alles um toll dazustehen. Thema Schleuderwurf, jeder der so wirft benutzt dementsprechende Schlagschnüre und kein Kinderspielzeug! Und die Angler sollen doch mal hervorterten, die von einem Blei getroffen worden sind. Und nochmal für alle, die Würmer die durch einen Überkopfwurf ausgeschmissen werden(wenn man richtig durchzieht) fliegen  auseinander. Mfg doc040


----------



## degl (1. November 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Brandungsanglertage in Heiligenhafen - auch offen für VDSF-Mitglieder!*

Aber Grundsätzlich finde ich es gut, das die "Zeichen der Zeit" erkannt werden und diese Veranstalltung "allen organisierten Anglern" nun offen steht..................und das egal, wie lange der Zusammenschluss der Verbände noch dauert#6#6#6

gruß degl


----------



## heini mück (1. November 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Brandungsanglertage in Heiligenhafen - auch offen für VDSF-Mitglieder!*



doc040 schrieb:


> Moin VC1 schön das Ihr Würmer aus der Ostsee holt,aber leider muss ich dich mit Veranstaltungen enttäuschen,da weiss ich sehr gut Bescheid,ich hab selber welche mitgemacht. Bloss einige Angler fahren zur Veranstaltung mit Tüten wo Fische drin sind(Netzabdruck) und behaupten Sie gefangen zu haben, der nächste muss tunken, um sich zu behaupten und alles um toll dazustehen. Thema Schleuderwurf, jeder der so wirft benutzt dementsprechende Schlagschnüre und kein Kinderspielzeug! Und die Angler sollen doch mal hervorterten, die von einem Blei getroffen worden sind. Und nochmal für alle, die Würmer die durch einen Überkopfwurf ausgeschmissen werden(wenn man richtig durchzieht) fliegen  auseinander. Mfg doc040



Stempel drauf und ab|bla:.
Alle Angler die Veranstaltungen mitangeln be*******n.#6


----------



## dorschman (1. November 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Brandungsanglertage in Heiligenhafen - auch offen für VDSF-Mitglieder!*

@doc40 also dass mit dem lernen von den englaendern
Kann ich nicht ganz unterstreichen  habe im maerz 10 tage mit schotten und englaendern in bessaker und skarnsundet in der brandung gefischt. Die angeln ganz anders und viel einfacher als wir hier das kann man ueberhaupt nicht vergleichen. Ich denke vom technischen entwicklungsstand sind wir hier inzwischen wesentlich weiter aber das ist ein anderes thema


----------



## dorschman (1. November 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Brandungsanglertage in Heiligenhafen - auch offen für VDSF-Mitglieder!*

Es ist immer sehr einfach zu behaupten "die anderen be********n und tunken sowieso alle" manchmal muss auch einfach nur lernen, die eigene mittelmässigkeit zu akzeptieren ausserdem ist die teilnahme An solchen veranstaltungen ja immer noch freiwillig  

Mir macht es auf jeden Fall sehr viel spass an solchen veranstaltungen teilzunehmen (beim privaten Angeln fehlt mir der Druck)

Gruss
Dorschman 

"Die wahrheit liegt irgendwo dort draussen in der Brandung"


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Brandungsanglertage in Heiligenhafen - auch offen für VDSF-Mitglieder!*



degl schrieb:


> Aber Grundsätzlich finde ich es gut, das die "Zeichen der Zeit" erkannt werden und diese Veranstalltung "allen organisierten Anglern" nun offen steht..................und das egal, wie lange der Zusammenschluss der Verbände noch dauert#6#6#6
> 
> gruß degl



Naja, sollte die Fusion kommen, ist der DMV nur einer von vielen Landesverbänden - auch der noch (glaube im Juni) neu aufgelegte Vertrag mit dem DAV nützt da nix, da er im DAFV keine Gültigkeit hat.

Und da dann jeder organisiete Angler über seinen LV Startrecht haben wird, ist der DMV damit zur Quali überflüssig geworden. 

Zusätzlich solls ja auch noch das Referat Meeresangeln im DAFV geben, was ja bisher praktisch der DMV für den DAV war. 

Ich befürchte, dass da viele die 31 Euro für den DMV dann scheuen werden...


----------



## degl (2. November 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Brandungsanglertage in Heiligenhafen - auch offen für VDSF-Mitglieder!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, sollte die Fusion kommen, ist der DMV nur einer von vielen Landesverbänden - auch der noch (glaube im Juni) neu aufgelegte Vertrag mit dem DAV nützt da nix, da er im DAFV keine Gültigkeit hat.
> 
> Und da dann jeder organisiete Angler über seinen LV Startrecht haben wird, ist der DMV damit zur Quali überflüssig geworden.
> 
> ...



Ich würde derzeit auch nicht mehr "den Verband"............wechseln|supergri|supergri....................

Triffste nachher nur die selben Jestallten......

gruß degl


----------



## VC1 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Brandungsanglertage in Heiligenhafen - auch offen für VDSF-Mitglieder!*

Ich sehe es wie Dorschman, es ist immer leicht zu behaupten, dass bei den Veranstaltungen beschießen wird, nur um mein schlechtes Abschneiden zu rechtfertigen. Ich glaube schon, dass  wir eine gute Kameradschaft auf solchen Veranstaltungen haben.  Gerade die Gespräche vor der Veranstaltung  und hinterher machen ein Event aus. Du siehst, auch für uns ist der Spaß -Faktor sehr wichtig aber trotzdem möchte ich ein gutes Ergebnis erzielen.  Es scheint so, als ob Du sehr versiert in den anderen Wurfstielen bist, um so trauriger ist es, wenn man den einfachsten Wurfstiel nicht umsetzen kann, um seine Würmer heil ins Wasser zu bringen. Es muss ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob er an Veranstaltungen teilnehmen möchte oder nicht. Fakt ist, dass jeder herzlich Willkommen ist!! In diesem Sinn, schönes Wochenende, Gruß Volker


----------



## a.bu (2. November 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Brandungsanglertage in Heiligenhafen - auch offen für VDSF-Mitglieder!*



doc040 schrieb:


> Moin VC1 schön das Ihr Würmer aus der Ostsee holt,aber leider muss ich dich mit Veranstaltungen enttäuschen,da weiss ich sehr gut Bescheid,ich hab selber welche mitgemacht. Bloss einige Angler fahren zur Veranstaltung mit Tüten wo Fische drin sind(Netzabdruck) und behaupten Sie gefangen zu haben, der nächste muss tunken, um sich zu behaupten und alles um toll dazustehen. Thema Schleuderwurf, jeder der so wirft benutzt dementsprechende Schlagschnüre und kein Kinderspielzeug! Und die Angler sollen doch mal hervorterten, die von einem Blei getroffen worden sind. Und nochmal für alle, die Würmer die durch einen Überkopfwurf ausgeschmissen werden(wenn man richtig durchzieht) fliegen  auseinander. Mfg doc040




Moin Doc040,

Lance Armstrong wurden 7 Tour Tietel aberkannt, bei Olympia werden immer wieder Sportler beim dopen erwischt und beim angeln gibt es mit Sicherheit auch einige kranke Geister die beim Vereins, Händler,Landesverbands oder eben bei den Jahresanglertagen betrügen. Wer meint sein Ego mit Beschiß aufzubauen, der tut mir einfach nur leid. Ich habe bisher noch nie das Gefühl gehabt, das mich Kollegen am Strand mit mitgebrachten Fischen oder Tunke betrogen haben, aber ausschließen kann man das natürlich nie.

Zum Schleuderwurf, da habe ich vor etwa 8Jahren großes Glück gehabt. Einem sehr erfahrenem Brandungsangler aus dem Team mit dem fischraubenden Vogel, der diesen Wurfstil perfekt beherrscht, hat den Wurf verrissen und konnte sich sein Blei etwa 1,5m neben mir geschätzte 30cm aus dem Strand graben.

Dein Vorwurf der Geheimniskrämerei kann ich nun überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, jeder der fragt womit und wie man seine Fische gefangen hat bekommt eine ehrliche Antwort. Und eines ist mal ganz klar, top Gerät, super Würmer und das Fachwissen aller auf dem Markt erscheinenden Fachzeitschriften ersetzen nicht die Erfahrung die jemand sammelt, der mit mittelmäßigem Gerät und schlechten Würmern regelmäßig zu angeln am Strand steht. Nur diese Erfahrungen lassen sich manchmal sehr schwer weiter geben.

Noch mal zum werfen, seit etwa einem Jahr fische ich Vorfächer ganz ohne Clip, ich bin zwar nicht der beste Werfer aber ab und zu fliegt die Zweihakenmontage mit dem Überkopfwurf schon mal über 100m. Bisher konnte ich mich über mangelnde Bisse aufgrund wegfliegender Würmer nicht beklagen. Vielleicht sollest Du Deine Würmer einfach mal 24St  vor dem angeln kaufen und trocken legen, dann bleiben sie auch auf dem Haken.

So und dann zum Vorwurf der Cliquenwirtschaft. Es sind meist immer die selben Leute, die das ganze Jahr über Veranstaltungen an der deutschen Ostseeküste besuchen. Man kennt sich und es ist doch einfach menschlich das man sich im Kreise derer bewegt die man kennt. Es mag vielleicht manchmal den Anschein haben, das dieses ein elitärer Kreis von hochnäsigen, arroganten Blödnasen ist, die sowieso nur so gut angeln weil sie alles in den Arsch gesteckt bekommen und obendrein noch be*******n aber die Realität sieht anders aus, glaub mir. 

So, schade nur das wir langsam hier das eigendliche aus den Augen verlieren, die Jahresanglertage. Ich kann Euch versprechen für jeden gibt es eine tolle Überraschung und auch der Sonntag könnte sich für den einen oder anderen richtig lohnen.

Viele Grüße Andreas


----------



## d-tour (17. November 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Brandungsanglertage in Heiligenhafen - auch offen für VDSF-Mitglieder!*

Sagt mal... ist der Strand von Heiligenhafen jetzt voll mit Brandungsanglern ?
Ich wollte heute noch und morgen mal wieder in die Brandung (Meinen freien Sonntag nutzen).
Was das angeln angeht, würde ich gerne meine Ruhe haben  und nicht von anderen umzingelt sein.
In welchem Gebiet bezieht sich denn euer Treffen ?


----------

